

It Is Impossible to Believe How Mindblowing These Amazing New Jobs Are - rami
https://medium.com/message/it-is-impossible-to-believe-how-mindblowing-these-amazing-new-jobs-are-abf5f3fb39e9?source=tw-168dab556633-1401447232891

======
thenerdfiles
Not a bot, even if it is a bot.

What kind of metaphysics is in "hypermedia"? What is after the hypermedia?
"Meta-hypermedia"?

How does one specialize in that?

